# [ISPConfig 4] "Updatestatus anzeigen" schneller machen



## Falcon37 (5. Sep. 2009)

Ich find es ein klein wenig störend, wenn er auch Minuten nach dem ich das Update des Systems durchgeführt habe immer noch "warning" anzeigt. Kann ich das irgendwo in ispconfig 3 einstellen damit er schneller erkennt das ich geupdatet habe ?

*Feature Request:* e-Mail Benachrichtung an admin wenn updates fürs system verfügbar sind - braucht mit sicherheit nicht jeder, würde ich aber begrüßen!

Thx

_änderung: titel ist falsch soll natürlich 3 heißen ;-)_


----------



## Till (6. Sep. 2009)

Düu müsstest dafür den code vom Monitor Modul ändern. Ich kann Dir davon aber nur abraten, da eine häufige Abfrage einiges an Last erzeugen kann.


----------



## Falcon37 (6. Sep. 2009)

ok dann lass ichs lieber, scheint mir in 3.0.1.4 auch schneller zu sein als wie im vorgänger.


----------

